# Anon Mig vs M3



## Lb3ezy (Mar 9, 2016)

Anyone tried both of these? Looking for some good comparisons in whats the better goggle.

Im swaying towards the Mig at the moment due to the frameless design.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

m3 has the magnetic lens change and a clean looking cylindrical lens. If you a cylindrical lens you could look at the dragon nfx2 knight rider, they come with three lenses and the swiftlock stuff is really good


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have the M2 and love it


----------



## Lb3ezy (Mar 9, 2016)

Would love to hear what the Mig is like if anyone has it. I really like the Facemask integration combined with the look of the frameless lense.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Next year all of their Goggles will have MFI... I will be getting it. I haven't rode it, but have tried it in a shop and it seems legit and all the people whom I've talked to about MFI says it works flawlessly...


----------

